# Need Some Scotch Recommendations



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a special occasion coming up this summer. I will be retiring from my job as an engineer at the Nevada Dept of Transportation. As a personal celebration and reward, I have a Padron 1926 80th cooking ion the humi. to go with it I want a really good scotch. I usually stick to the $50 to $65 a bottle stuff, but for this I want to be extravagant. $35 Cigar, $100 to $200 a bottle scotch, sitting on my back deck enjoying a July evening. 

So, any suggestions? I like Highland and speysides, and I am especially fond of Dalwhinnie, but I am open to something new. I appreciate any ideas.


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

Balvenie 21 Year Old. Great with an Padron 80 Year.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

The Macallan 18, 21, or 25 year...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I know very little about scotch. I do know that I like blended scotch, perhaps because I've never had a great single malt. My favorite is JW Gold Label, a little cheaper than you're looking for, so maybe not the best suggestion. How about JW Blue Label?


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Macallan Fine Oak 21 Year Old Scotch. =P


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I would recommend Glenrothes 1985 for a $100 scotch whisky. I have the Select Reserve and the 1991, but I understand the '85 is even better! 

It is a non-sherried Speyside (like Dalwhinnie). While the 21yr Balvenie is excellent, it is a wood-finished (port) scotch, and perhaps not what would be your favorite.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tomintoul 27 Year. Great scotch, lots of incredible flavor, not heavy handed. And for a 27 year, the price is exceptional.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I second the Balvenie Portwood 21 year old. So smooth. But then I'm somewhat limited in my experiennce with the more aged single malts because it is the only single malt that I've tired that is over 16 years old. Oh, by the way, congratulations on your upcoming retirement. Enjoy.


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

Johnnie Walker Blue Label


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

danmcmartin said:


> . . . I like Highland and speysides, and I am especially fond of *Dalwhinnie*, but I am open to something new. I appreciate any ideas.


I'm essentially a neophyte scotch drinker, but after trying a few labels (limiting myself to single malt scotch whiskey). . . I've easily determined that my palate likes Dalwhinnie the best! But, ummm. . . that doesn't answer your inquiry. Nonetheless, since you know that you greatly enjoy this brand, I'd suggest you find a bottle of their "Distillers Edition Double Matured" single malt, which of course will cost you more but it won't break your bank.

BTW, _*CONGRATULATIONS*_ with your upcoming retirement!!!

~Gary


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Either Highland Park 18 year old or one of the older Macallan bottles. :rockon:


----------



## latropsudoxe (Mar 14, 2010)

An older Macallan
...someone mentioned blended...one of my fav is Ballantines 21, Ballantines 30.


----------



## latropsudoxe (Mar 14, 2010)

Good thread...I was going to post a thread asking for suggestions on single malts from an airport duty free because a friend of mine is flying in from New York to visit me in Korea. he's bringing one ballantines 21and one single malt but i'm trying to pick a nice one. i might just ask for two single malts as i have plenty of ballantines 21's stacked 

so keep on with the suggestions and descriptions.

if anyone can suggest a speyside and a highland in the price range of 100-200USD (he's buying at duty-free), it would be much appreciated.

- sorry if it seems like i'm hijacking the thread. i didn't want to post a new thread since we're in the same arena and you also like speysides and highlands


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

latropsudoxe said:


> Good thread...I was going to post a thread asking for suggestions on single malts from an airport duty free because a friend of mine is flying in from New York to visit me in Korea. he's bringing one ballantines 21and one single malt but i'm trying to pick a nice one. i might just ask for two single malts as i have plenty of ballantines 21's stacked
> 
> so keep on with the suggestions and descriptions.
> 
> ...


Highland Park 18 year and The Balvenie 21 year.

Both are fantastic.


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

I have no input other than congrats on your retirement. I look forward to the aftermath post of your celebration.


----------

